# The Desert Keeps Its Dead - crime novel - available on KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Desert Keeps Its Dead: A Matt Barrett Detective Thriller (The Matt Barrett Novels Book 1)

_The desert ... it prefers to keep its dead. It wraps them up in its hot, dry arms, leeching the moisture from their skin, mummifying them, keeping them carefully preserved for years. There are far worse things to be than a corpse out in the desert._

Ex-FBI agent turned private eye Matt Barrett arrives in Sunset City, Arizona searching for a teenage runaway, only to find her dead and buried in the desert sands. Investigating further, he learns that other young girls have gone missing. It seems there may be a serial killer on the loose. But Sunset City is an unwelcoming place of dark, closely-guarded secrets, and Barrett is resisted at every step of the way, soon finding his own life in danger ...

A gripping, noirish debut crime novel from acclaimed supernatural and dark fantasy author Tony Richards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ann!

I understand that you're a non-cozy crime fan, so you might want to give this one a look. This novel now has its own Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/desertdeaths


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a new collection on Kindle next week. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up,together with some brand-new superhero fiction ... see my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've plenty of professionally published and self-published books to choose from, in a variety of genres. But this is my first straightforward crime novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a second Matt Barrett novel out later this year. But this is the place to start.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A second novel with the same detective is on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's with my agent as I speak.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And is already getting interest.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news when I hear it from my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a great week's vacation, and ready to start work on some new fiction for Kindle on Monday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price.


----------



## JRGeoghan (Jul 26, 2015)

Cool cover.  Feels very "Breaking Bad"

-J


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over, but none of my self-published eBooks costs more that £2.99 (plus Amazon's delivery fees) and many are permanently at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case ... and always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With new eBooks on the way soon, including a novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One's due around Xmas -- a ghost novel. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's more new fiction coming early this year, including a new full-length novel ... maybe even 2.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One's almost finished.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nearly there.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still working on it ... slower than I thought. Ah well, that's the creative process for you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this short novel to take a look at.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More books in the series are due.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm starting on the next on Monday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's now in progress.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's going slowly, but well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It is out next week, more than likely.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another crime novel is on the way later this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's due out very soon, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can see the cover on my Facebook page.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great covers for both novels, actually. Lucky me!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But what counts are the words behind the cover. Check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That goes for all my books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2017 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBooks are at minimum price this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. This offer includes some full-length novels and large collections, some of them huge.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case.Even my new full-length crime novel -- from Cemetery Dance Publications -- is at a specially low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Also check out my new full-length crime novel, a follow-on to this book. THE TRIBE (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now the Special Offer on my self-published eBooks is going on into October too. Grab some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And my Special Offer is continuing into November, as reported in my latest posting on Facebook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the special offer going for a little while longer. This applies to almost all my eBooks, Take a look at the full list ... there's a link in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this novel is now on KDP ... and on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work is still continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the first novel in a series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It was originally published by Telos Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2019 to you all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the first novel in a series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my books on Kindle are on Special Offer at the moment. Take advantage while that's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are more books on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm wishing everyone at KBoards a terrific Easter break.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take advantage of the Special Offers on my books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Price on most of my Kindle eBooks is still in place, including full-length novels and very large collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Prices on many of my eBooks are still in place ... check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Stories and novels are available in a variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And they are still at their Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this crime novel, first published by Telos in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many pf my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case for a short while. Grab a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A thriller in the style of 50s detective novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it is Free today, exclusively on Kindle. Grab yourself a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is not free any longer, but it is available at a terrific price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBook on Kindle are available for a Special Offer Price right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case going into 2021.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my Kindle eBooks can be read on KU, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my mystery fiction on Kindle can be read via KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this darkly noir thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Desert Keeps Its Dead is now available in paperback as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the eBook can be bought for a Special Offer Price or else read on KU.


----------

